# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  الاربعاء 6 يناير 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مركز الخليج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدي الاربعاء السادس من يناير 2021م




مجاهد الدوش

اللهم نصرك المؤزر لفتية المريخ الاشاوس دعواتكم 


#المريخ في قمة الجاهزية لاسقاط الأفيال النيجيرية.
#الحرب النفسية تتواصل.. انيمبا يمنع التلفزة.. و جوميز يتوقع هجوم نيجيري شرس.
#المريخ يحاصر انيمبا بجملة شكاوى في الاجتماع الفني.
#الهلال في مهمة سهلة أمام اشانتي كوتوكو الغاني عصر اليوم.
#التنزاني ينهي مشوار هلال التبلدي في الكونفيدرالية مبكرا.
#الأمل في مهمة صعبة أمام سالتياس البوركيني عصر اليوم. 
#بعثة المريخ تكشف عن المزيد من المضايقات من جانب انيمبا.
#جوميز يتولى الإشراف على العمل البدني بنفسه.
#جوميز : درست المنافس جيدا.. وسنحاول هز شباك انيمبا.
#أصحاب الخبرات الكبيرة يتكفلون بمباراة اليوم.. وخيارات مميزة في الدفاع.
#المنسق الطبي :سنسلم فحوصات كورونا صباح الاربعاء... والرئيس الفخري يعلن عن حافز كبير حال التأهل.
#مفاجآت دوري الابطال تطيح بالرجاء المغربي.. والاهلي المصري يسحق بطل النيجر ويحلق في مجموعات الأبطال. 
#د. مزمل أبوالقاسم يكتب في كبد الحقيقة.... مريخ الأمة واتحاد الكورونا.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حلم الهلال والمريخ يصطدم بكوتوكو وإنييمبا
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




الهلال السوداني 
تحلم  كرة القدم السودانية، بصعود العملاقين الهلال والمريخ، إلى مجموعات دوري  أبطال أفريقيا، حين يواجهان اليوم الأربعاء، أشانتي كوتوكو الغاني وإنييمبا  النيجيري.

ويخوض الهلال مواجهة أشانتي كوتوكو، على ملعبه الخاص  الجوهرة الزرقاء، وهو في وضع الأفضلية بحكم فوزه خارج ملعبه بهدف الكونجولي  فيني كومبي.

ويملك الهلال نتيجة تأهله لمجموعات الأبطال بيده، وذلك  بحسابات التعادل بأي نتيجة والفوز بأي نتيجة، لكن الخسارة سوف تعقد  حساباته تماما.

ولا تبدو مهمة الهلال سهلة أمام أشانتي، فرغم الظرف  النفسي في خوض المباراة بملعبه، وتعوده على اللعب بدون جمهور، فإن الفريق  أقلق الجميع بتعادله أمام حي العرب بورتسودان والأهلي مروي بالدوري.

وتعقدت  أمور الهلال قليلا حين تعرض حارس مرماه الأساسي علي عبد الله أبو عشرين،  وقلب الدفاع أحمد إبراهيم وضاح للأصابة، حين اصطدما ببعض في كرة مشتركة  خلال مباراة الأهلي مروي، وعاود أبو عشرين للتدريبات، بينما أصبح وضاح خارج  حسابات الفريق أمام أشانتي.

وأربك الحارس البديل الدولي الأوغندي  جمال سالم خلال مباراة الأهلي مروي، حسابات الهلال بعد أن استقبلت شباكه  هدفين، غير ذلك فإن الفريق السوداني غير قلق، حيث يتوفر لدية مجموعة من  اللاعبين المميزين في كل الخطوط.

المريخ في آبا



يبدو  حال المريخ كحال الهلال في أفضلية وضعه مواجهة إنييمبا، عقب فوزه ذهابا في  أم درمان (3/0)، وقد غادر في توقيت مناسب إلى نيجيريا، وتدرب 3 مرات، ولكن  بعثته اشتكت من بعض العراقيل التي وضعها أمامه النادي النيجيري.

وتمثلت  العراقيل في عدم نقل بعثة المريخ بالطائرة إلى معقل فريق إنييمبا، بعد  وصوله إلى العاصمة الاقتصادية النيجيرية لاجوس، قبل أن يحرم من خوض تدريبه  الأول على ملعب المباراة الرئيسي.

ويخوض المريخ مباراته القارية  الثالثة على التوالي بدون لاعبين دوليين مؤثرين، هما القائد رمضان عجب  ولاعب المحور محمد الرشيد، لعدم الفصل في مشكلهما التعاقدية مع الهلال، إلى  جانب صانع الألعاب الموهوب التش الذي يتعالج في قطر.

ونجح الفرنسي  ديديه جوميز، المدير الفني للمريخ، نجح في تخطي أتوهو الكونجولي في الدور  الأول، ثم فاز بجدارة على إنييمبا النيجيري، بذات اللاعبين المتاحين.

وألمح ديديه جوميز في تصريحات مقتضبة لـ"":  "واثق في قدرة فريقي على التعامل مع إنييمبا، وأعرف أفريقيا جيدا، ودربت  اللاعبين على كيفية التعامل مع الظروف الأخرى في المباراة".

من جانبه قال أمير كمال قائد المريخ، لـ"":  "نحن متماسكون جدا، وقد فزنا بجدارة في المباراة الأولى، ويجب أن نستمر  بذات روح والأداء، وأن نعرف كيف نتعامل مع ردة فعل إنييمبا في مباراة  الغد".

الأمل في مهمة صعبة



في  مباراة أخرى للأندية السودانية المشاركة في البطولات القارية، يخوض الأمل  عطبرة مواجهة ساليتاس البوركيني، بالعاصمة واجادوجو، في إياب دور الـ32 من  بطولة كأس الكونفيدرالية الأفريقية.

ويحتاج فريق الأمل عطبرة للفوز  (2/0) ليضمن تأهله المباشر لدور الـ32 "مكرر"، وذلك بعد أن خسر بنتيجة  (1-0) على ستاد الجوهرة الزرقاء في مدينة أم درمان، في لقاء الذهاب.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إنييمبا يفاجئ المريخ بعراقيل جديدة
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




لاعبو المريخ 
كشف  نادي المريخ السوداني، ما أسماها بالعراقيل الجديدة التي ظل يظهرها نادي  إنييمبا النيجيري منذ وصول البعثة قبل يومين إلى مدينة آبا.

يأتي ذلك قبل المباراة المرتقبة بين الفريقين، اليوم الأربعاء، في إياب دور 32 من بطولة دوري أبطال أفريقيا.

وقال  أحمد محمد مختار عضو مجلس الإدارة ورئيس بعثة نادي المريخ في نشرة رسمية  للنادي اليوم الثلاثاء، إن إنييمبا لم يلتزم بالاتفاق الذي أبرم حول فحص  فيروس كورونا المستجد.

وأوضح مختار، أنهم طلبو أمس الإثنين إجراء الفحص بحضور مراقب اللقاء والمنسق الطبي المعين من قبل الكاف.

وأضاف: "تفاجأنا بحضور طاقم طبي ومندوبين من النادي النيجيري لإجراء الفحص"، وليس من الكاف.

واستطرد  مختار: "سنتقدم بشكوى جديدة بهذا الخصوص، وسيخضع جميع أفراد بعثة المريخ  للفحص بحضور مراقب اللقاء والمنسق الطبي المكلف من قبل الكاف".

واختتم أحمد مختار فقال: "إنييمبا لم يسلم المريخ منذ وصوله أي برنامج واضح على عكس ما فعلناه معهم في السودان".




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يتدرب وانيمبا يرفض نقل المواجهة تلفزيونيا
 اضغط على الصورة لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل
 المكتب الإعلامي المريخ يؤدي مرانه الختامي لمواجهة إنيمبا وسط أجواء ممطرة
حضور إداري كبير لمران الأحمر يتقدمه سفير السودان 
إنيمبا يرفض نقل اللقاء تلفزيونياً
المنسق الطبي: سنسلم  فحوصات كورونا صباح الأربعاء
المكتب الإعلامي
أجرى المريخ عند الساعة الرابعة من عصر اليوم الثلاثاء  الخامسة بتوقيت  السودان مرانه الختامي لمواجهة إنيمبا عصر غدً الأربعاء بملعب "إنيمبا  الدولي" وسط أجواء ممطرة، وشارك في المران الختامي الذي أشرف عليه المدير  الفني للمريخ الفرنسي ديديه قوميز "23" لاعباً وأشتمل المران على الإحماء  وتنفيذ عدة جمل تكتيكية إضافة للتدرب بالكرة، وشهد مران المريخ حضور إداري  كبير تقدمه سفير السودان ب"أبوجا سعادة السفير عمر الفاروق السنوسي إضافة  لمراقب المباراة ومندوب الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم الأستاذ عمار الصادق،  ورئيس البعثة الأستاذ أحمد محمد مختار والمدرب القدير محمد عبدالله مازدا،  وعقب المران توجهت البعثة الإدارية لنادي المريخ إلى الإجتماع الفني الذي  عقد في تمام الساعة السادسة والنصف بتوقيت نيجيريا السابعة والنصف بتوقيت  السودان بحضور مراقب المباراة الغاني وحكم اللقاء البنيني إضافة لمناديب  نادي إنيمبا وأسفر الإجتماع عن ان يؤدي المريخ اللقاء بزيه الأحمر وانيمبا  بالزي الأزرق، وقدم وفد المريخ خلال الإجتماع عدة إعتراضات على معاملة نادي  إنيمبا ومخالفته للوائح المسابقة وتم التأمين على تقديم هذه التجاوزات  للكاف من قبل المراقب، ورفض النادي النيجيري خلال الإجتماع تلفزة المباراة،  ومن المنتظر ان تشهد مباراة عصر الأربعاء بين المريخ و إنيمبا حضور سفير  السودان من داخل الملعب إضافة لعدد من أفراد طاقم السفارة، وكان سفير  السودان قد وصل نهار الثلاثاء إلى مدينة ابا قادما من أبوجا لحضور اللقاء  الذي يسعى خلاله نادي المريخ إلى خطف بطاقة التأهل والعبور لدور المجموعات  من دوري أبطال أفريقيا، وخلال الإجتماع الفني أكد المنسق الطبي الخاص  بالكاف انه سيقوم بتسليم نتائج فحوصات كورونا صبيحة يوم المباراة، وكانت  بعثة المريخ قد خضعت لفحص كورونا بحضور منسق الكاف الطبي نهار اليوم  الثلاثاء بمقر إقامة المريخ بفندق "the addrex aba"

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انعقد الاجتماع التقليدي للمباراة والذي مثل فيه نادي المريخ كل من السيد ممثل الاتحاد العام ورئيس بعثه المريخ احمد مختار والخير مازدا وأيمن عدار وانس وسليمان



وكان حضور السيد القائم بالأعمال عمر الفاروق السنوسى له كبير الأثر حيث تحدث حديث اهل الكره والسياسة مماجعل مراقب المباراه يشيد به
وكان الحديث عن المعامله السيئه من جانب انيميا ثم التحكيم وطالب بإعطاء كل ذي حق حقه
مراقب المباراه  دون كل ماتقدم به نادي المريخ واعد برفع الأمر للاتحاد الافريقئ
كل الدعوات بانتصار الزعيم ان شاء الله




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قوميز: يفترض ان نخوض اللقاء بإستراتيجية متوازنة



نتوقع هجوم كبير من إنيمبا ومن المهم ان نكون هادئين
سنسعى  للتسجيل في شباك النيجيري
وعملنا على تصحيح الأخطاء الدفاعية
المريخ فريق كبير ولن نركن للدفاع
المكتب الإعلامي/ ابا
قال المدير الفني للمريخ الفرنسي ديديه قوميز انه المهم ان يخوض الفريق مواجهة إنيمبا بإستراتيجية متوازنة مبيناً انه يتوقع ان يهاجم إنيمبا بقوة في اللقاء وأضاف الفرنسي يجب أن نكون هادئين ونتعامل بذكاء مع هذا الأمر وان نسعى للتسجيل في شباك إنيمبا، وكشف الفرنسي انه عمل مع اللاعبين على تصحيح الأخطاء الدفاعية، مبيناً ان المريخ فريق ولن يركن للدفاع امام منافسه النيجيري.





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تشكيلة الزعيم التي تخوض المباراة أمام انيمبا غدا



منجد النيل تمبش نمر ضياء الدين محجوب والتاج وامير كمال الصاوي وبانغا بكري وجدي سيف تيري

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب أنيمبا : "المريخ" ليس مخيفاً وسنتأهل على حسابه




سبور تاق
أَدْلَى المدير الفني لـ"أنيمبا النيجيري" بتصريحاتٍ مثيرة للصحافة النيجيرية قبل ظ¢ظ¤ ساعة من مباراة الفريق أمام "المريخ" في إياب الدور الأول من دوري أبطال إفريقيا والمقررة مساء غدٍ الأربعاء.

وأكّد "فاتي أوشو" ثقته في قدرة فريقه على تعويض خسارة الذهاب، وإنتزاع بطاقة التأهل وقال: "نتيجة الذهاب لم تكُن جيدة ونحن ندرك ذلك لكنها لن تمتعنا من التأهل.

وأضاف: "أداءنا في الخرطوم لم يكن سيئاً، لقد سيطرنا على المباراة لكننا ارتكبنا الكثير من الأخطاء في الخلف، وهو ما كلفنا استقبال تلك الأهداف".

وأردف: "قُمنا بتحليل مباراة الذهاب وحددنا ما أخطأنا فيه، ونجحنا في معالجة أخطائنا واستخلصنا الدروس من المواجهة الأولى والكل واثق من التعويض في لقاء الغد".

وأختتم "أوشو" حديثه بالقول: "تفوقنا على المريخ بأرضه على مستوى الأداء، وسيطرنا على المواجهة سيطرةً كاملة وهو ما يُظهر أن المريخ ليس منافساً مخيفاً وأن تخطيه والتأهل على حسابه لن يكون أمراً مستحيلاً




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كورونا تضرب اتحاد الكرة مجددا وتهدد مباراة الهلال والاشانتي في الخرطوم



Hisham Abdalsamad 

ضرب فايروس كورونا مجددا اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني 
حيث ظهرت اليوم نتائج فحوصات مباراة الهلال والاشانتي الغاني  في اياب دور الـ 32 لدوري ابطال افريقيا والتي تلعب غدا الاربعاء باستاد الهلال بامدرمان .

   واكدت النتائج اصابة المراقب الامني بالاتحاد الاستاذ هشام محمد احمد بفايروس كورونا وكذلك مدير الوحدة الطبية باتحاد الكرة الدكتور مكي .

 وقالت مصادر موثوقة ان المراقب الامني علم بنتيجة فحصه اثناء اشرافه علي مباراة هلال الابيض الافريقية التي تلعب الان الشيء الذي ربما يؤدي الي ازمة كبيرة في مباراة الهلال والاشانتي غدا بسبب ان المراقب الامني شارك في اجتماع اللجنة المنظمة الذي عقد بالامس وبحضور مناديب الهلال والشرطة السودانية والتقي المراقب الامني ومسوؤل الوحد الطبية بالحكام والمراقب الذين سيديرون مباراة الهلال والاشانتي غدا .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقيع رياضي



 معاوية الجاك

أضحك مع سوداكال

- طالعنا بالأمس بياناً من اللجنة الخاصة بإعداد النظام الأساسي لنادي المريخ المكونة بواسطة مجلس الإدارة بغرض إعداد نظام أساسي جديد بعد الملاحظات المرسلة من الفيفا على النظام الأساسي القبيح لعام 2019 والتي تجاوزات ال(170)

- ملاحظة مما يكشف أنه نظام أخرق ولا يرقى إلى أن يكون نظاماً يحكم نادٍ بحجم وقيمة المريخ ولذلك إضطر مجلس المريخ ممثلاً في رئيسه سوداكال إلى تسمية لجنة برئاسة سعادة الفريق منصور عبد الرحيم وآخرين لإعددا نظام إساسي محترم يليق بقيمة المريخ

- قرنت اللجنة المكلفة برئاسة سعادة الفريق منصور الليل بالنهار في سبيل الخروج بنظام أساسي معتبر وأمس الأول تم تسليم نسخة من المسودة الخاصة بالنظام الأساسي الجديد لسوداكال والذي لحظتها أبدى إعتراضاً شديداً على فقرة بعينها

- وطالب بتعديلها كما طالب بحذف فقرة أخرى حيث طالب بضرورة إيراد فقرة مضمونها أن أي مرشح لمجلس المريخ يجب أن يكون متواجداً بالخرطوم وأن يترشح بنفسه وليس عبر توكيل لأيٍ من الناس بجانب مطالبته بإلغاء الفقرة التي تشترط في المرشح لمجلس المريخ أن يكون حاملاً للشهادة الثانوي كحد أدني

- بيان اللجنة يقول  (بعد التحية والسلام، تعلمون جميعاً أننا اطلعنا بمهمة إعداد مسودة للنظام الأساسي للنادي، بموجب تكليف أصدره لنا مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ، وقضى بإسناد المهمة إلى لجنة تضم (21) عضواً،

- برئاسة الفريق منصور عبد الرحيم، ومجموعة من الخبراء القانونيين والشخصيات البارزة في مجتمع المريخ، وكان مجلس الإدارة نفسه ممثلاً في اللجنة بعضويه أحمد مختار، وعمر محمد عبد الله،

- وقد أنجزت اللجنة مهمتها في الوقت المحدد، وأدتها بأعلى درجات النزاهة والتجرد والتجويد، ووضعت المصلحة العامة للنادي نصب عينيها، وأوفت ما وعدت وسلمت المجلس ممثلاً في رئيسه آدم عبد الله (سوداكال) نسخةً من المسودة،

- عبر وفدٍ ضم عدداً من أعضائها، ثم فوجئنا بأن المجلس سلم الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم مسودتين مختلفتين للنظام الأساسي، بخطابين مختلفين، بعد أن أدخل بعض التعديلات على المسودة التي أعددناها،

- ومن بينها إزالة شرط المؤهل الأكاديمي عن عضو المجلس، وإضافة شرط الإقامة في ولاية الخرطوم عليه، الشيء الذي يتنافى مع أهم مقاصد المسودة، التي توجهت نحو جعل عضوية النادي مبذولةً لكل أعضاء المريخ العظيم داخل السودان وخارجه،

- عليه تفيدكم اللجنة بأن المسودة التي أرسلها المجلس إلى الاتحاد لا تمثلنا، ولا نتحمّل مسئولية التعديلات التي أدخلت عليها، ولا تعبر عن خلاصات عمل اللجنة التي تأسف لما فعله المجلس، وتتبرأ من نتائجه، وتعتبره نكوصاً عن العهد،

- وازدراءً غير مبرر للعمل الذي أنجزناه بروح الفريق الواحد، سعياً لما يحقق مصالح المريخ العظيم من بيان اللجنة المكلفة أعلاه تتضح الصورة بأن سوداكال لم يحترم هذه اللجنة بل مارس سفهاً قبيحاً لما قامت به ولم يقدر جهودها

- وأكد أنه عبارة عن شخص مراوغ وغير مؤتمن على الوفاء بما يقول وظل يطلق الوعود البيضاء ولكن لحظة التنفيذ يظهر على حقيقته نسأل سوداكال سوؤالاً مباشراً : عند قيام الإنتخابات الأخيرة هل حضرت بنفسك للترشح ؟

- الكل يعلم أن سوداكال ولحظة الترشح كان يقبع داخل سجن كوبر وراعي الضأن في الخلاء يعلم أن تضمين هذا الشرط مقصود به الأخوين جمال الوالي وحازم عبد القادر لأنهما الأقرب للترشح وإبعاد سوداكال عن رئاسة المريخ

& توقيعات متفرقة & 

- سوداكال أصبح كتاباً مفتوحاً لكل أهل المريخ من خلال مراوغاته المملة والسخيفة ولذلك من الطبيعي أن يصبح غير مرغوب فيه من الغالبية الكاسحة من أهل المريخ

- هذا الشخص يرغب في إخلاء الساحة لنفسه حتى يكرر فوزه السابق بالتزكية ويعلم جيداً أن الأخ جمال الوالي ربما عاد للترشح لرئاسة المريخ وحال ترشح الوالي بالتأكيد لا مجال له للفوز

- وسوداكال يعلم جيداً أن الأخ حازم يرغب في الترشح لمجلس المريخ وحدثه البعض أن الرجل لن يتمكن من الحضور إلى السودان ولذلك يصر على تمرير فقرة ضرورة حضور المرشح بنفسه

- تناسى سوداكال كل ما قدمه الوالي وحازم من دعم مالي مقدر أيام التسجيلات الأخيرة ورغم ذلك مارس أسوأ وأقبح أشكال الجحود ونكران الجميل لمن ساعدوه وهو يخطط لوضع المتاريس أمام رغبتهم للعمل الإداري في المريخ

- المضحك حقاً ما أصدره مجلس سوداكال من بيان بالأمس رداً على شائعة إنتشرت على وسائل التواصل الإجتماعي مضمونها أن سوداكال ينوي التنحي وذكر البيان أن رئيس نادي المريخ ينفى شائعة تنحيه ويوجه بمقاضاة الجهات التي أطلقت الشائعة)

- المضحك أكثر الفقرة التي تقول : (ويؤكد رئيس نادي المريخ السيد آدم سوداكال انه باقى لدفع ضريبة النادي في هذه المرحلة التأريخية والتي تحملوا خلالها في سبيل رفعة وتقدم المريخ الكثير من القول الغص والفطير)

- ما هي ضريبة المريخ التي يقصد دفعها ؟ هل هي إدارة المريخ بطريقة (المِلِح) وإنتظار الآخرين ليتبرعوا له هل تكفل سوداكال بإيجار الطائرة الخاصة التي نقلت البعثة غلى نيجيريا أمس ؟

- الأكثر إضحاكاً توجيهه بمقاضاة الجهات التي وقفت خلف هذه الشائعة التي تستهدف المريخ ونقول له أن الغالبية الكاسحة من شعب المريخ لا تغرب في وجودك وأعلنوها صريحة دون مواراة فهل ستقاضيهم جميعاً ؟

- الآن كشف سوداكال عن نواياه بكل وضوح وهو يواصل نهج المراوغة و(اللولوة) ونأمل أن يكون من لم يقتنع بمراوغاته بعد قد إقتنع.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سهام حمراء ــــ أيمن الكناني




خطة العبور2_2

*توقفت في المقال السابق في تناولي عن طريقة اللعب الافضل والتي ينتهجها المدير الفني للمريخ .

*وتناولت فيها عدد من الخطط في الطريقة نفسها مع تباين في نقاط القوة والضعف مابين الدفاع والوسط والهجوم حسب نوع الخطة في حد ذاتها.

*تناولت الخطط المتوازنة والخطط الدفاعية  في مقالي السابق وازيد عليها بتناولي للخطط الهجومية  المثلي في الطريقة 4:5:1.

*نجد انة مواصلة للخطط الدفاعية السابقة ازيد عليها بطريقتين جدد أولهما الطريقة 4:2:1:2:1 وهي خطة دفاعية بوسطين دفاعيين على الأجنحة للمساندة الدفاعية و القيام بدور هجومي عن طريق العرضيات.

*وبوجود  لاعب وسط وحيد في خط المنتصف ويفقد الفريق السيطرة على الكرة في المتتصف ويكون أسلوب اللعب  بنسبة كبيرة من الأجنحة لتمركز ثلاث لاعبين في كل جهة يصنعون العرضيات بشكل متواصل .

*لذلك لابد أن يكون المهاجم لديه مهارة الرأسيات العالية لكي يستغلها بالصورة المثلي.

*اما الخطة الثانية فهي 4:3:1:1:1وهي خطة دفاعية لاٌقصى درجة بوجود ثلاثة لاعبي وسط دفاعيين أمام المدافعين يشكلون خط دفاع أول مما يصعب من مهمة أي هجوم في الإختراق.

*ووسط خالي من اللاعبين باستثناء لاعب المنتصف مما يفقد الفريق الكرة في أغلب فترات المباراة فتندر معه قلة فرص التسجيل وهجوم ضعيف لغياب المساندة بوجود مهاجم وحيد أمام صانع اللعب الووحيد أيضا.

*ونجد ان أسلوب اللعب المناسب عن طريق التمريرات الطويلة أو المرتدات نظرا لوجود سبعة لاعبين في الدفاع و مهاجم وحيد لذا فمن الأجدر أن يكون مهاجم سوبر وقناص.

*اما عند انتقالنا الي خطط 4-5-1الهجومية نجد الخطة الاولي وهي تعتمد علي التوزيع التالي 4:2:3:1 وهي خطة هجومية بملء الوسط الهجومي بثلاث لاعبين في صناعة الفرص و التهديف مع وجود لاعبين في المنتصف يسيطران على الكرة.

*وعلى المستوى الدفاعي سوف يتعرض المدافعين إلى الضغط لعدم وجود المساندة ونجد ان  أسلوب اللعب متنوع بين التمرير القصير و البينيات وبروز دور الأجنحة لوجود جناحين هجوميين.

*أما الخطة الثانية 4:1:4:1
وهي خطة ذات مد هجومي كاسح كما هو واضح بأربع لاعبين في الوسط الهجومي يساندون المهاجم الوحيد.

*ونجد أن السيطرة ضعيفة في الوسط لخلوه إلا من لاعب وحيد والدفاع سيزيد الضغط عليه لعدم وجود المساندة المطلوبة .

*وأسلوب اللعب متنوع كما في الخطة السابقة بنفس الخصائص مع زيادة طفيفة في التمريرات البينية.

*اما في خطط 4-5-1ثنائية الخطوط  نعرج الي الخطة الاولي 4:1:4:1 وكما في دياموند دعم الدفاع بارتكاز و الهجوم بصناع اللعب و الأجنحة مما يوفر قوة دفاعية و هجوم كاسح.

*وفي المقابل نرى الوسط خالي تمامآ من اللاعبين مما يفقد السيطرة بشكل كبير جدا وقد يتجاوز 70 بالمائة.

*و أسلوب اللعب كما في الخطط الأخيرة متنوع بين التمريرات القصيرة و البينية و الأجنحة.

*اما الخطة الثانية 4:1:1:3:1 فهي خطة هجومية بحرص دفاعي باللعب بوسط دفاعي للمساندة في الدفاع مع لاعب وسط في المنتصف لمحاولة السيطرة على الكرة.

 *لكن ستكون هناك صعوبة كبيرة نظرا لوجود لاعب وحيد في الشق الهجومي جناحين و صانع ألعاب يشكلون مثلث هجومي وراء المهاجم وأسلوب اللعب متنوع كما في الخطط الهجومية السابقة.

*اما الخطة الثالثة 4:2:3:1
خطة دفاعية و هجومية في آن واحد بارتكازين يساندان المدافعين و يخففان من الضغط عليهم .

*مع وجود صانع ألعاب و جناحين هجوميين خلف المهاجم يشكلون خطورة على دفاع الخصم بتمريرات عرضية و بينية واستغلال التهديف أيضا.

*ونجد ان وسط الميدان خالي تماما ويفقد الإستحواذ على الكرة بشكل كبير لذا فمن الضروري وجود لاعبين هدافين يقتنصون أهداف من أقل عدد من الفرص.

*ونجد ان أسلوب اللعب متنوع و متوازن بين جميع الأساليب.

*أما الخطة 4:4:1:1فهي تشكيل مغاير عن كل التشكيلات السابقة في الخصائص وأسلوب اللعب مع وجود أربعة لاعبين في خط الوسط اضافة الي صانع ألعاب يدعم الوسط و يكسب الفريق الإستحواذ على الكرة في جميع أطوار المباراة مما يخلق العديد من الفرص.

* لكن يجب ان يتوفر  مهاجم قناص و لاعبين ذو حس تهديفي في الوسط  حتى يتم استغلالها وأسلوب اللعب يكون بين التمرير القصير و البينيات مع نسبة متوسطة للاجنحة.

*كل هذة الخطط هي متوفرة في طريقة اللعب التي ينتهجها المدرب الفرنسي دييغو ويبدو انه يفضلها عن باقي الطرق.

*لم اكون مندهشآ لسوء المعاملة من قبل الفريق النيجيري لانه يبدو انه يفلح في اللعب خارج الملعب جيدآ.

*وسبق ان أشرت لحادثة الاهلي مع نفس الفريق في العام 2005في المقال السابق .

*لكن يبقي الفيصل هو الملعب وهو من يحدد المتأهل وبأذن الله المريخ سيفعلها ويأتي ببطاقة العبور من نيجيريا لانه سبق ووجد تعامل اشرس من هذا .

*الكثير من المتشائمين كان لهم راي سالب فيةمرافقة الكابتن مازدا للفريق في رحلة نيجيريا ولكنني اراها بشارة خير لدرايته باساليب والاعيب اندية افريقيا الملتوية .

*سهم غائر*

*عودة رمضان للكشف الافريقي لاتعني قبولنا بان يرتدي شارة الكابتنية في مقبل الايام .

*من اختار الند واستلم منه لايحق له ارتداء الشارة مرة اخري.

*سهم أخير*

*لا أجد مبررآ لكل مايثار عن النظام الأساسي والتعديلات التي جرت فيه وطلبتها الفيفا بواسطة اللجنة التي كونها مجلس الادارة.

*فهل هنالك من كان يضع في ذهنة ان تحوي تلك المسودة علي شرط يطيح بسوداكال ويقف متفرجآ ولا يتحرك.

*سوداكال ليس بزاهدآ عن العمل الاداري في النادي بل له أمنيات بان يفوز في السباق الانتخابي القادم.

*لذلك كان منطقيآ عندما رفض بعض ماكتب ولم يرفقة معه وراينا بعدها بيان اللجنة ورفع يدها من كل الامر .

*سوداكال ليس بالساهل لكي يتم إقصائه بتلك الطريقة فهو يمتلك ادوات الدفاع والقوة للمواجهة.

*طوال فترة رئاستة التي لم تخلو من المشاحنات والتقاطعات وصلت حد مطالبة السواد الاعظم بذهابة اليوم قبل الغد .

*كان المستفيد الاول والاوحد من كل خلاف بين ابناء النادي الواحد وكان يتخير من يقربه منة ويرميه ويختلف معه بعد تحقيق مطالبة وغاياته .

*سوداكال مهاجم شرس ويمتلك ادوات التهديف من كل الاتجاهات وليس بالصعب عليه احراز الاهداف في مرمي المجتمع المريخي والذي اذا فضل الاختلاف والافتراق فان سوداكال سوف يهزمة ستة صفر وساعتها سنلطم الخدود فقط .

*ختامآ:*

*دعواتنا وامانينا بالتأهل من نيجيريا وخطف البطاقة وحجز مقعد مع كبار القارة .

*رفاق نمر وتمبش واخوان القائد أمير باستطاعتهم فعلها وافراح القاعدة العريضة .

*مريخي انا الانتماء*








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبدالحقيقة - د. مزمل أبوالقاسم



محاولات يائسة .. وبائسة

‏
• البيانان الصادران من مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ ولجنة التطبيع الهلالية بخصوص معارضتهما لتجمع الإتحادات وأندية الدرجة الممتازة صادران في الأساس من داخل الإتحاد العام ، الذي تولى رئيسه تعيين لجنة السوباط بنفسه ، وسعى لإستغلال حاجة مجلس سوداكال إلى دعمه لتوظيفه في مناهضة التحالف الذي هز الأرض تحت قدميه..
• وضح من الصيغة الموحدة للبيانين أنهما صدرا من جهة واحدة ، دونتهما بطريقة تخلو من الذكاء ، لأنها استخدمت العبارات نفسها التي وردت في بيان دكتاتور الاتحاد ، الذي يعيش أسوأ كوابيسه هذه الأيام ، ويعاني من حالة ضعف غير مسبوقة ، بعد أن شرعت الإتحادات المحلية وأندية الدرجة الممتازة في التحرك لإسقاطه ، والقضاء على دكتاتوريته وتخبطه وفساده المعلن.
• استشعر الدكتاتور الخطر فسارع إلى الإحتماء بمجلسي المريخ والهلال ، ناسياً أنهما لا يمتلكان شرعية تمكنهما من المشاركة في اي تصويت محتمل يستهدف سحب الثقة منه ، او تعليق عضويته في المجلس ، أو إحالته إلى لجنة الأخلاقيات بعد تكوينها من داخل الجمعية العمومية .
• مجلس الهلال معين بطريقة مخالفة للنظام الأساسي للاتحاد ولا يحق له التصويت داخل الجمعية .
• ومجلس المريخ انتهت ولايته وفقد حقه في التصويت على اي قرار في جمعية الاتحاد العمومية.
• يجب على تجمع الاتحادات والأندية ان يسرع عمله ، ويعد الخطى نحو تكوين لجنة الأخلاقيات ولجنة المراجعة والمطابقة بعد إجازة اللائحتين ، ليقفل الطريق على رئيس الإتحاد الذي تباهى في التلفزيون بأنه منع تكوين لجنة الأخلاقيات ، المنصوص عليها في المادة 63 من النظام الأساسي للاتحاد.
• على تجمع الاتحادات وأندية الممتاز أن يسعى إلى عقد اجتماعاته داخل مباني الاتحاد ، لأن ذلك الأمر يعد حقاً أصيلاً له ، على اعتبار ان عضوية التجمع تمثل غالب عضوية الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد.
• بل إننا نتوقع من الإتحادات المحلية أن تنشئ رابطة تمثلها ، وتتبنى قضاياها ، مثلما ينبغي على الأندية ان تنشئ رابطة الأندية المحترفة المنصوص عليها في المادة )19( من النظام الأساسي ، لتعمل باستقلالية كاملة ، وفقاً لنظام أساسي متوافق مع النظاميين الأساسيين للفيفا والكاف ، وبعد إجازة لوائحها بواسطة مجلس إدارة الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم .T. M

• كل تلك الخطوات ستأتي مسنودةً بالنظام الأساسي للاتحاد ، ولن يستطيع شداد ولا غيره منعها أو الحيلولة دون اكتمالها ، متى ما صح العزم عند الأندية للمحافظة على حقوقها ، بما في ذلك تنظيم بطولة الدوري ، وإدارة ملفات الرعاية والبث التلفزيوني للمسابقة الكروية الأولى في السودان.
• لن تخالف الأندية القانون ، ولن تأتي شيئاً فرياً إذا ما أقدمت على إنشاء تلك الرابطة ، ولها في ما يحدث في سبعة وعشرين إتحاداً إفريقياً أسوةً حسنة ، لأن نصف اتحادات القارة السمراء تمتلك روابط للأندية ، تنظم مسابقات الدوري ، وتمتلك حقوق الرعاية والبث التلفزيوني فيها.
• آن الآوان الإنعتاق من سلطة فرد يعمل بعقلية الهواية المتخلفة ، ويتوهم أنه محور الكون ، ويظن أنه مخول لحرمان الأندية والاتحادات المحلية من التلاقي لمناقشة هموم اللعبة.
• هذا الإداري الفاشل الفاسد يجب أن يجد من يوقفه عند حده ، ليلزمه باحترام القانون ، وعدم التعدي على حقوق الأعضاء و إلزامه بعدم هدر موارد الاتحاد ، ومحاسبته على فساده وتعديه على أموال الاتحاد بصرامة تتناسب مع قوة عينه وجرأته على المال العام.T. M

• يجب إلزامه برد أي مليم أخذه من الاتحاد بلا وجه حق.
• وينبغي على أعضاء الاتحاد إلزام زوجته بإعادة السيارة المملوكة للاتحاد إلى حظيرة الاتحاد ، بعد إنزالها منها بقوة القانون ، وإلزامها بسداد قيمة استقلالها لها على مدى أكثر من عشر سنوات.
• ويجب على أعضاء الاتحاد )من أندية واتحادات ( إلزام الرئيس الفاسد برد مبلغ العشرين ألف دولار من يد زوجته إلى خزينة الاتحاد على الفور ، مع محاسبته على تلك السقطة المدوية والفضيحة المجلجلة والسرقة الموثقة بصرامة ، تصل حرمانه من ممارسة اي نشاط يتصل بكرة القدم إلى الأبد ، ليلحق جوزيف سيب بلاتر ومحمد بن همام وميشيل بلاتيني وجاك وارنر وشيك بلايزر و أحمد أحمد وبقية لصوص كرة القدم في مزبلة التاريخ!
• هو مثلهم في الفساد ، بل أسوأ منهم في التعدي على أموال كرة القدم ، لأن جرأة المذكورين سابقاً على السرقة لم تصل حد تمكين الزوجات والحواريين من التمتع بأموال كرة القدم .T. M
• انتهى زمان الصمت على الفساد واستغلال اموال اللعبة في السفه والسرقة ، علماً ان هذه الدورة اماطت اللثام عن حقيقة شخصية كمال شداد ، الذي كان يدعي النزاهة ، ويتشدق بالحديث عن تشدده في حفظ المال العام، قبل ان تنكشف حقيقته على الملأ ، ويعلم الناس أن إهداره لأموال الاتحاد وصلت حد سداد فواتير الهاتف الشخصي وكلفة وقود وصيانة السيارة الشخصية والسيارة المخصصة للزوجة من اموال الاتحاد.
• ذاك بخلاف اخذ نثريات دولارية مزدوجة على سفريات خارجية مدفوعة القيمة بواسطة الفيفا والكاف ، والتغطية على فساد وسرقات المستشار الفاسد ، وحماية لصوص المال العام الذين ينهبون أموال الاتحاد بجرأة غريبة وعجيبة.
• دانت شمس الدكتاتور إلى مغيب ، وشارفت إمبراطوريته المبنية على التسلط والترهيب وسرقة المال العام على الانهيار .. ولن تنجيه محاولات الإحتماء بناديي القمة ، بعد ان بلغ السيل الزبى ، وفاحت روائح فساده لتملأ ساحة الاتحاد بالعفن!
آخر الحقائق T. M

• لن تفلح مساعي الطاغية في منع الاتحادات المحلية وأندية الممتاز من الإجتماع لمناقشة قضاياها في الوقت الذي يناسبها .
• هي تمتلك كامل الحق في ان تجتمع حتى داخل مقر الاتحاد طالما أنها تتمتع بعضويته.
• تدخلات شداد السالبة امتدت إلى ملف النظام الأساسي للمريخ .
• أوعز لسوداكال بتقديم مسودة ثانية تزخر بالثغرات والمخالفات الفادحة للنظام الأساسي للاتحاد.
• استجاب له سوداكال طمعاً في الحصول على دعمه.
• يكفي المسودة المثقوبة سوءاً ان تنص على احقية الوزارة بالتعيين في المريخ.
• لا نرى ما يستدعي التعجل في إرسال المسودة التي اعدتها اللجنة إلى الاتحاد او الفيفا.
• من الأفضل ان تعرض على مجتمع المريخ وأن يتم التشاور حولها قبل إقرارها بواسطة الاتحاد.
• قرأت مقالاً مغرضاً لأحد من يدعون الوسطية والحياد في الشأن القانوني بالمريخ ، حوى مغالطات وأكاذيب عديدة.T. M

• من قبل إسناد صياغة المسودة العبثية لفني موجات صوتية استكثر على لجنة غالبها من القانونيين أن تعد مسودة اولية للنظام الأساسي للمريخ.
• يدعي صاحبنا مع آخرين أنهم شاركوا في صياغة المسودة العبثية مع ان من تولى إعدادها لم يحفل بالوريقات التي قدموها له ورماها في سلة المهملات.
• قاتل الله الغرض.
• تترقب القاعدة الحمراء تحضيرات فرسانها لمباراة العبور في مدينة أبا النيجيرية.
• الزعيم قادر على العودة ببطاقة التأهل برغم قوة الخصم .
• مع ذلك الحذر واجب.
• احترام الخصم أول مداخل الترقي.
• إنييمبا غريق لا يخشى البلل.
• لا يمتلك ما يخسره ، لذلك نتوقع ان يندفع هجوماً بكل قوته.
• هدف أحمر ينتج من طلعة مرتدة كفيل بتشييع النيجيري إلى مثواه الأخير .
• هدف من المريخ يساوي أربعة أهداف لإنييمبا.T. M

• نتمنى من الفرنسي غوميز أن لا يركن إلى الدفاع كي يصعب مهمة النيجيريين.
• ونتوقع من فرسان الزعيم أن يسعدوا قواعدهم بانتصارٍ مؤزر.
• نخشى التحكيم لتمام علمنا بأن الأندية النيجيرية كثيراً ما تستميلهم كي يسهلوا لها مهمتها.
• الأخطاء ممنوعة يا رفاق الأمير .
• نريد مشاهدة مريخ قوي يهزم التحكيم والتنجيم والألوف.
T. M

• آخر خبر : الدكتــــــــــــــــــاتور في الطـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوة.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في السلك 
بابكر سلك




كوفيد 19.. 


*حجوة أم ضبيبينة المريخية لسسسسه مدوره
*قلق الناس من النظام الأساسي 2019
*أكبر من خوفهم من كوفيد 19
*وزماااااااان
*بدري الكلام ده
*قلنا لا يطيل أمد مجلس سودا إلا المعارضة
*لأنها تتبع طرقا لا تؤدي إلى روما مجلس جديد منتخب (ديمقراطي)
*عذرا على الكلمة إن مست البعض
*استغل سوداكال تشرذم مجتمع المريخ إلى كيمان
*واستفاد من الولاء للناس أكتر من الولاء للكيان
*فأضحى يقرب هذا ليضرب ذاك
*ويقرب ذاك ليضرب هذا
*ثم يضرب هذا بذاك
*ويستفيد من تلك المشكلة ليقتات فترة جديدة
*انقساماتنا زئبق أحمر يعيد شباب الجن لينشط على تنفيذ الطلبات
*المهم
*كون سودا لجنة تراجع ملاحظات الفيفا على كوفيد 19 أقصد على نظام 2019
*معظمها من خصومه
*قربهم بالتعيين الذي تسابقوا على قبوله
*وقدموا نتاج عملهم
*وتوزعت الابتسامات
*وفي الصورة كنت ألحظ شيئا في عيون ساسا
*ببسم بي خشمو بسمة تختلف عن بسمتو بعيونو
*وحدث ما حدث
*ومهما حدث
*أي خلاف جديد أو اختلاف على المسودة التي قدمها سودا
*يعني فرصة جديدة من الفيفا لسودا
*تتذكروا التمديد معتصم جعفر من الفيفا كان كيف ؟
*قريب أو يزيد عن سنة
*وعشق الفيفا أن يسلم الرئيس المنتخب رئيس منتخب
*لذا عند الاشكالات تمدد للمنتخب كي يخلفه منتخب
*المهم
*نسكت وووب نتكلم وووبين على شرط الإقامة وحد التعليم الأدنى
*وليحدث ما يحدث
*ولكننا نسأل
*الفيفا دي قالت اعملوا نظام جديد ولا عدلوا وفقا للملاحظات المرفقة نظام كوفيد 19 ؟
*وهل ما قامت به اللجنة التي عينها سودا (في العلن) هو مطابق لموجهات الفيفا ولا بققوها كرطعت ؟؟؟
*وهل ما قامت به اللجنة التي عينها سودا (في السر) التزمت بموجهات الفيفا؟؟؟
*عارفين إنو الصلاة فيها السر والجهر
*لكن أول يوم نعرف إنو اللجان فيها السر والجهر
*وده كلو هين
*كوفيد 19 بتاع لجنة العلن
*وكوفيد 19 بتاع لجنة السر
*مش الفيفا قالت لازم يتعرضوا على الجمعية العمومية عشان تجيز المقترحات ؟؟؟
*يبقى سودا اتكتب ليهو عمر جديد في الرئاسة
*لأننا سننصرف للخلاف والاختلاف حول من هي الجمعية العمومية التي لها تلك السلطة
*هل هي جمعية كوفيد 2019
*أم هي جمعية كوفيد 2020 المؤكدة لكوفيد 19
*أم جمعية كفت سااااكت ؟؟؟؟
*ويطول عمر ساسا بفضل داحس الخلاف وغبراء الاختلاف
*من الليلة ساسا لقبو طويل العمر
*المريخ لاعب متين طال عمرك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*بمناسبة طال عمرك دي
*ناس تركي آل شيخ وناس التاني
*البخليهم يغدقوا على الأندية السودانية شنو ؟
*وبالذات عندهم في وطنهم مملكة آل سعود أندية تبقى لحين السداد أمام الفيفا وأخرى كايسه ليها كفيل ؟؟؟؟؟
*افتكر دي حركات شفع ساي القصد منها أي شيء إلا الدعم الحقيقي
*وبرغم الوضع الإقتصادي لأنديتنا
*إلا أنني أرى أن كرامة جماهير الرياضة لسه بخيرها
*برغم حقبة تغيير إراداتها
*وتغيير إداراتها
*والبعد بها عن مبادئها وغاياتها
*عشان كده أتوقع أن تعبر الجماهير وبالصوت العالي عن كرامتها قريبا
*بس خلوا كورونا تمشي والاستاد يفتح
*وتركي الشيخ طال عمرو كان هتافا في ميادين قبلنا
*أيها الناس
*نسأل الله أن يؤهل الزعيم للمرحلة المقبلة أفريقيا
*وإن كنت لست من أنصار تضخيم ونشر العراقيل والصعاب والمؤامرات الأنيمبية
*لأن ذلك النشر يكون تعبيرا عن عدم ثقة في الأولاد أو خوف من الخصم وفي أفضل الأحوال تمهيد للأعذار
*لا عذر
*ثقتنا في أولادنا كبيرة
*ويجب أن يعلموا ذلك
*ويجب أن تكون ثقتهم في أنفسهم أكبر من ثقتنا فيهم
*والصيني ورفاقه شفوت
*يا يتشفتنوا في نيجيريا يا يتشفتنوا
*واحد في التلاتة
*التوفيق كذلك نتمناه لكل الفرق الوطنية المشاركة أفريقيا
*وأنا بحلم بنهائي أفريقي بين الزعيم والصفر
*نهائي يضيف للبلد
*ويتيح للمريخ فرصة تطبيق الحنة من جديد
*الحنة طبقناها من ختت السماني
*بشوفها غبشت
*والله قالوا تيري ده عندو جنس طبيق حنه
*اسكت بس
*تلاتة شهور تكون سوداء ولامعة
*أيها الناس
*إن تنصروا الله ينصركم
*أها
*نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم
*والينا
*في موضوع الكهربا ده ما عصرتوا علينا ؟؟؟؟؟
*هي طول اليوم قاطعة علينا
*بدل تزيدوا لينا التوليد تزيدوا السعر يا والينا ؟؟؟؟
*ياها كفاءاتكم القلتوها لينا ؟؟؟؟
*مستننكم الباعوض ترشوهوا لينا
*تقوموا ترشونا بسعر الكهربا يا والينا ؟
*كيلو الكهربا أغلى من كيلو الضان بس كدي ورينا

سلك كهربا

ننساك كيف والكلب قال كهربا بمليون يدخل جيب الوطن أخير من كهربا بمية تدخل جيب زول… .وحك أضانو بكراعو الورا ورقد نام
وإلى لقاء
سلك








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج
الثلاث الماضيات (أول عشرين)




â–،   الشكوى التي تقدّم بها نادي المريخ للإتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم بشأن عدم توفير نادي إنيمبا لطائرة تقل الفريق من العاصمة النيجيرية أبوجا إلى مدينة أبا معقل نادي إنييمبا ورفض سلطات الطيران لهبوط طائرة النادي على مطار أويري التي لا تبعد كثيراً عن مدينة أبا معقل انيمبا شكوى لن تُجدي نفعاً.

â–،  تلك الشكوى لن تغني أو تٌسمن من جوع فالإتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم تابع عبر الفضائيات دفع الحكم السنغالي للمدير الفني لمنتخبنا الوطني وإسقاطه أرضاً ومع ذلك قام الكاف بمعاقبة الفرنسي فيلود بحجّة المبالغة في السقوط وإستخدام كلمات قاسية في حق الحكم المذكور.

â–،  في إفريقيا كل هذه المعاملة السيئة واردة بشدة فإنييمبا بتصرّفه المذكور أجبر المريخ على عبور أكثر من 600 كلم للوصول إلى مدينة أبا معقل إنييمبا عن طريق النقل البري.

â–،  والهدف دون شك هو مضاعفة إنهاك الفرقة الحمراء قبل مواجهة الغد الحاسمة وهو أمر طبيعي جداً كما أسلفنا بالقارّة السمراء وعلى الجميع أن لا يضع المبررات بآلية (الدفع المقدّم) ويركّز على التسعين دقيقة فقط لأجل العبور إلى مرحلة المجموعات.

â–،  كل شئ متوقّع في أرض خصمك وكل المطلوب منك التركيز داخل المستطيل الأخضر ولا شئ سواه لأن تلك التصرفات هدفها الأساسي هو (تشتيت التركيز) والتمهيد (للإستفزاز).

â–،  المريخ خسر بنيجيريا بنتيجة (0-3) مرتين أمام دولفين النيجيري في (2007) وأمام ريفرز في (2017) وبنتيجة (1-3) مرة واحدة أمام كانوبيلارز في مجموعات الأبطال (2009) ومسببات تلك الهزائم كانت ولا زالت واضحة للعيان ولا تحتاج إلى الكثير من العناء لتفاديها خلال مواجهة الغد.

â–،  تلك المسببات يأتي في مقدمتها (ثّلث الساعة الأولى من المباراة) وهى الفترة التي قبل خلالها المريخ الأهداف وخرج خاسراً بثلاثية حيث إفتقر للتوازن الدفاعي والثبات خلال الفترة لينهار مبكراً أمام خصومه.

â–،  أمام دولفين النيجيري في مجموعات الكونفدرالية (2007) خسر المريخ بأمر الحكم (صحيح) ولكن توقيت الأهداف وأخطاء التداخل مع الخصم والتي منحت دولفين الضوء الأخضر ليمنحه الحكم ركلتي جزاء أثبتت أيضاً أن الإهتزاز في أول عشرين دقيقة يسبب الكوارث.

â–، أحرز المدافع الأسبق أبالو هدفاً بالخطأ في مرماه في الدقيقة (20) لدولفين وتكفّل الحكم بإحتساب ركلة جزاء في الدقيقة (33) والهدف الثالث ركلة جزاء تم إحتسابها في الدقيقة (68).

â–،  في مواجهة كانو بيلارز في العام (2009) أحرز الفريق النيجيري الهدف الأول في الدقيقة (18) والهدف الثاني في الدقيقة (33) والثالث في الدقيقة (90).

â–،  أمام ريفرز النيجيري قبل المريخ هدفين سريعين في الدقيقتين (16) و (18) وأحرز ريفرز الهدف الثالث في الدقيقة (70).

â–،  الخسائر الثلاث سببها الأول هو قبول الأهداف في أول عشرين دقيقة وهو أمر يجب أن يحتاط له الجهاز الفني جيّداً ويشدد على تنبيه لاعبيه بالإلتزام بالصرامة الدفاعية وعدم الإفراط في التقدّم.

â–،   معظم خسائر المريخ ومغادرته للبطولات الإفريقية كان سببه الأول غياب الثبات في ثلث الساعة الأولى من المباريات وهذا يعني قبوله للأهداف مبكراً ومن ثم تهتز ثقة لاعبيه وتبدأ عجلة الاداء بلا ثقة بالدوران مباشرة فتختلط الأوراق وتكثر الأخطاء.

â–،  إذا رغب المريخ في العودة من أبا ببطاقة العبور فعليه أن يركّز كثيراً على عدم قبول الأهداف خلال العشرين دقيقة الأولى لأنها تعتبر بمثابة الحد الفاصل بين قدرة المريخ على العودة من نيجيريا ببطاقة المجموعات وبين إنهياره خلال المواجهة.

â–،  ننتظر من اللاعبين إزالة الصورة الفنية السيئة التي رسموها أمام الهلال كادوقلي وحي العرب بورتسودان بإسعاد القاعدة والعودة إلى مرحلة المجموعات من جديد بعد غياب دام لثلاث نسخ.

â–،  اتركوا إنييمبا وتصرفاته جانباً وركزوا على ثبات العشرين دقيقة الأولى وعدم قبول الأهداف إضافة لأهم نقطة وهى التحلي بالثبات الإنفعالي وتفويت الفرصة على أي سوء تحكيمي.

â–،  قطبا مانشستر يزحفا نحو ليفربول وقطبي ميلانو منافسة محتدمة ونارية.

â–،  حاجة أخيرة كده :: بالتوفيق لجميع أنديتنا التي تمثّل خارجياً.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدوء 
علم الدين هاشم 




 *مسودة النظام ،، حدث ماتوقعناه !*

نعم حدث ماتوقعناه ،، اذ اصدرت اللجنة المكلفة باعداد مسودة النظام الاساسي لنادي المريخ بيانا ذكرت فيه ان مجلس سوداكال قد سلم الاتحاد العام مسودتين مختلفتين للنظام الاساسي وبخطابين مختلفين !!
وزادت اللجنة التي يرأسها سعادة الفريق منصور عبد الرحيم ان مجلس سوداكال ازال نصا من المسودة يتعلق بالمؤهل الاكاديمي لعضو مجلس المريخ وادخلت نصا آخر يشترط في عضو مجلس الادارة ان يكون مقيما في ولاية الخرطوم !!
اللجنة الموقرة اختتمت بيانها بأن المسودة التي سلمت للاتحاد العام لاتمثلها ولاعلاقة لها بها وتتبرأ من التعديلات التي ادخلها مجلس سوداكال !
انتهي بيان اللجنة التي كانت قد سلمت سوداكال شخصيا مسودة النظام الاساسي في مطلع الاسبوع الحالي وهي تضم في عضويتها – كما ذكرت سابقا – شخصيات قانونية واعلامية محترمة من ابناء النادي الا ان مجلس سوداكال كعادته دائما لم يحترم هذه اللجنة ولا العمل الذي سهرت عليه حتي انجزته علي الوجه الاكمل وقام من وراء عضوية اللجنة باجراء تعديلات شوه بها مسودة النظام الاساسي حتي يتسق النظام مع اهدافه واغراضه فقط دون النظر لما يخدم مصلحة النادي وجماهيره،، فشرط المؤهل الاكاديمي الذي ازاله المجلس من النظام الاساسي يحرم رئيس المجلس سوداكال وبعض اعوانه من حق الترشح مقابل فتح الباب أمام الفاقد التربوي ليسيطر من جديد علي ادارة المريخ !! كذلك فان تعمده ادخال نص يشترط في عضو المجلس ان يكون من سكان ولاية الخرطوم يعني حرمان شخصيات محترمة ومؤهلة اكاديميا من الترشح أمثال جمال الوالي والقنصل حازم مصطفي وغيرهم من ابناء المريخ الذين تحول ظروفهم العملية أو الاسرية دون الاقامة الدائمة في ولاية الخرطوم !
ماقام به مجلس سوداكال تجاه مسودة النظام الاساسي ماهو إلا مجرد لعبة مكشوفة لم تغب عن بالنا وحذرنا منها قبل يومين في هذه المساحة بضرورة ان يطلع جميع اهل المريخ علي نصوص المسودة ويحفظوها عن ظهر قلب قبل طرحها علي الجمعية العمومية لاجازتها حتي لايتكرر ماحدث في الجمعية العمومية العبثية السابقة التي رفضها الاتحاد العام ولم يعترف بها الفيفا ايضا !
نعيد ونكرر بل ونحذر بان سوداكال وشلته لايريدون نظاما اساسيا يجلب الاستقرار الاداري للنادي ويوسع من قاعدة المشاركة والمنافسة وانما نظاما اساسيا يضمن استمراريتهم في مقاعد الادارة ويحرم غيرهم من حق الترشح ضدهم دون سند قانوني مقنع !








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الكاف يجرى تعديلات على لائحة المسابقات :




 أعلن الاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم عن إجراء عدد من التعديلات على لائحة مسابقات الكاف تخص إيقاف اللاعبين بالإضافة إلى إقامة المباريات خارج العواصم.


 وارسل الاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم، خطابًا إلى الاتحادات الأهلية يضم عدد من التعديلات على لائحة المسابقات (دوري أبطال إفريقيا -كأس الكونفدرالية).


 وجاء في خطاب الكاف ما يلي :


- سيتم إيقاف اللاعبين بعد الحصول على 3 بطاقات صفراء وليس بطاقتين.


- البطاقات الصفراء والتي لا تؤدي إلى الإيقاف سيتم رفعها عقب دور المجموعات.


- سيكون هناك عقوبات في حال تكرار الانتهاك من جانب اللاعبين فيما يخص الحصول على بطاقة حمراء وثلاث بطاقات صفراء أو طردين.


- حصول اللاعب على 3 بطاقات حمراء أو 9 بطاقات صفراء تعني أن هذا اللاعب سيتم إيقافه طوال فترة البطولة.


كما أعلن الكاف عن عدد من الأمور خاصة بمكان إقامة المباريات جاءت كالآتي:


 اللعب خارج العاصمة سيكون وفقًا لعدد من الأمور :


- أن يتم اختيار الملعب بواسطة الكاف.


- أن تكون حالة الملعب جيدة.


- أن يكون هناك إضاءة جيدة تُساعد في عملية النقل التلفزيوني للمباريات التي تقام ليلاً,


- أن يكون هناك طرق جيدة بين العاصمة وهذا الملعب على أن تكون المسافة أقل من 200 كيلومتر.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لجنة الانضباط تجتمع ظهرا




تعقد لجنة الانضباط المنتخبة في الاتحاد السوداني لكرة SFA، إجتماعا عند الساعة الثانية عشرة من ظهر الاربعاء 6 يناير 2021م، برئاسة مولانا محمد عوض حميدة، وذلك من أجل النظر في عدد من الأجندة المدرجة على طاولة الاجتماع..








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




* توتنهام إلى نهائي كأس الرابطة الانجليزية بثنائية في برينتفورد
* تونجيت السنغالي يُطيح بالرجاء المغربي خارج دوري الأبطال
* الأهلي يسحق سونيديب في طريقه لمجموعات دوري الأبطال
* بيراميدز يحبط مغامرة الاتحاد الليبي في الكونفيدرالية
* قونيا سبور يحرم جالطة سراي من صدارة الدوري التركي برباعية مثيرة
* إشبيلية وفياريال يتقدمان .. وسيلتا فيجو وخيتافي يودعان كأس إسبانيا
* رسميا.. الشباب السعودي يطيح بالمدرب البرتغالي كايشينيا
* ميلان يقترب من التعاقد مع الفرنسي محمد سيماكان مدافع ستراسبورج
* المدافع الفرنسي أومتيتي يعود لقائمة برشلونة أمام أتلتيك بيلباو
* بوكيتينو يتحدث عن ضم ميسي.. ويؤكد غياب نيمار عن مباراة اليوم
* الوحدات يتوج بطلا للدوري الأردني للمرة الـ17 في تاريخه
* رابطة البريميرليج تعلن عن وجود 40 حالة مصابة بفيروس كورونا
* إصابة باولو فونسيكا المدير الفني لروما بفيروس كورونا
* يوفنتوس يعلن إصابة لاعبه خوان كوادرادو بفيروس كورونا
* بيولي: لن أقبل بالتعادل مع يوفنتوس ولا يمكننا تغيير هدفنا
* بيرلو: نعتمد على البطل رونالدو.. وأخشى ميزة ميلان
* الاتحاد العربي يدرس إلغاء البطاقات الصفراء في النهائي
* جوارديولا: يجب احترام رغبة دي بروين وأنا على ثقة بأنه سيستمر
* راموس يهدد بيريز: سأرحل إلى باريس سان جيرمان
* سولسكاير: نمر بموسم صعب.. وعيوننا على كأس الرابطة
* الاتحاد الآسيوي يدعو الجماهير للمشاركة في اختيار الأفضل بعام 2020




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :



❖ #دوري_أبطال_أفريقيا  اياب دور ال32


* الهلال - السودان (-- : --) أشانتي كوتوكو - غانا 15:00  الملاعب  ذهاب (1-0)


* غور ماهيا - كينيا (-- : --) شباب بلوزداد - الجزائر 14:00  الجزائرية 3  ذهاب (0-6)


* مازيمبي - الكونغو (-- : --) بونغويدي - الجابون 15:30  غير متوفرة  ذهاب (2-1)


* الترجي - تونس (-- : --) الأهلي بنغازي - ليبيا 16:00  الوطنية 2  ذهاب (0-0)


* الصفاقسي - تونس (-- : --) مولودية - الجزائر 16:00  الوطنية 1  ذهاب (0-2)


* إنييمبا - نيجيريا (-- : --) المريخ - السودان 16:30  غير متوفرة  ذهاب (0-3)


* فيتا كلوب - الكونغو (-- : --) يونغ بوفالويس - إسواتيني 16:30  غير متوفرة  ذهاب (2-2)


* الوداد - المغرب (-- : --) الملعب المالي - مالي 18:00  المغربية  ذهاب (0-1)


..................................................  .....

❖ #كأس_الكونفيدرالية  اياب دور ال32


* النجم الساحلي - تونس (-- : --) المقاولون العرب - مصر 19:00  ON Sport  ذهاب (1-0)


* اورلاندو - جنوب إفريقيا (-- : --) ساجرادا اسبيرانسا - أنغولا 19:00  غير متوفرة  ذهاب (1-0)


* نهضة بركان - المغرب (-- : --) تفرغ زينه - موريتانيا 20:00  المغربية  ذهاب (1-0)


* ساليتاس - بوركينا فاسو (-- : --) الأمل عطبرة - السودان 20:00  غير متوفرة  ذهاب (1-0)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الرابطة_الانجليزية  نصف النهائي


* مانشستر يونايتد (-- : --) مانشستر سيتي 21:45  beIN 2  حفيظ دراجي


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  مباراة مؤجلة


* أتلتيك بيلباو (-- : --) برشلونة 22:00  beIN 3  علي محمد علي


..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 16


* كالياري (-- : --) بينفينتو 13:30  beIN 4  مضر اليوسف


* أتلانتا (-- : --) بارما 16:00  beIN 5  محمد بركات


* بولونيا (-- : --) أودينيزي 16:00  beIN 8  احمد عبده


* كروتوني (-- : --) روما 16:00  beIN 6  نوفل باشي


* لاتسيو (-- : --) فيورنتينا 16:00  beIN 7  خليل البلوشي


* سامبدوريا (-- : --) انتر ميلان 16:00  beIN 4  سوار الذهب


* ساسولو (-- : --) جنوى 16:00  beIN 3  عادل حلو


* تورينو (-- : --) هيلاس فيرونا 16:00  beIN  ؟؟


* نابولي (-- : --) سبيزيا 19:00  beIN 4  خالد الحدي


* ميلان (-- : --) يوفنتوس 21:45  beIN 4  عصام الشوالي


..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18


* لوريان (-- : --) موناكو 20:00  beIN 6  عادل حلو


* ستاد بريست (-- : --) نيس 20:00  beIN 9  عامر الخوذيري


* ميتز (-- : --) بوردو 20:00  beIN 8  احمد عبده


* ستراسبورج (-- : --) نيم أولمبيك 20:00  beIN 10  مصر اليوسف


* نانت (-- : --) رين 20:00  beIN 7  احمد البلوشي


* مارسيليا (-- : --) مونبلييه 22:00  beIN 8  حسن العيدروس


* ستاد ريمس (-- : --) ديجون 22:00  beIN 10  باسم الزير


* ليون (-- : --) لانس 22:00  beIN 9  محمد بركات


* سانت إيتيان (-- : --) باريس سان جيرمان 22:00  beIN 6  جواد بدة


* ليل (-- : --) أنجيه 22:00  beIN 7  نوفل باشي





..................................................  .....

 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #دوري_أبطال_أفريقيا  - اياب دور ال 32


* صن داونز - جنوب إفريقيا (3 : 1) جوانينغ - بوتسوانا
* بريميرو - أنغولا (0 : 1) كايزرشيفس - جنوب إفريقيا
* الأهلي - مصر (4 : 0) سونيديب - النيجر
* الرجاء - المغرب (0 : 0) تونغيث - السينغال | 1-3

#ملحوظة : تأهل للمجموعات "صن داونز , الأهلي , تونغيث , كايزرشيفس , الزمالك"

..................................................  .....

❖ #كأس_الكونفيدرالية  - اياب دور ال 32


* هلال الأبيض - السودان (3 : 3) نامونجو - تنزانيا
* شبيبة القبائل - الجزائر (2 : 0) جيندارميري - النيجر
* موتيما - الكونغو (2 : 1) اونزي برافوش - أنغولا
* كوتون - الكاميرون (1 : 0) غرين إيجليز - زامبيا
* بيراميدز - مصر (3 : 2) الاتحاد - ليبيا

#ملحوظة : تأهل لدور 32 مكرر "نامونجو , شبيبة القبائل , موتيما , كوتون , بيراميدز"

..................................................  .....


❖ #الرابطة_الانجليزية  - نصف النهائي


* توتنهام (2 : 0) برينتفورد

#ملحوظة : توتنهام يتأهل للنهائي


..................................................  .....



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إنيمبا vs المريخ


الأربعاء 6-1-2021
3:30 عصراً بتوقيت نيجيريا 4:30 بتوقيت السودان

 ملعب إنيمبا الدولي

 دور ال"32" من دوري أبطال أفريقيا

المباراة غير منقولة تلفزيونياً 

اللهم انصر الزعيم فوق كل أرض وتحت اي سماء

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*موعد مواجهة اليوم بين المريخ و إنيمبا



المكتب الإعلامي
من المنتظر ان تنطلق مباراة المريخ ومضيفه إنيمبا النيجيري في تمام الساعة الثالثة والنصف عصراً بتوقيت نيجيريا الرابعة والنصف بتوقيت السودان، ويدير اللقاء طاقم تحكيم بنيني بقيادة ديندو لويس يعاونه كل من نارسيس كاتون، كجوري سلفيان، تانسلا اهوم لانتو، ويراقبها الغاني مونيكلا ناسام آدم.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يؤدي مرانه الختامي لمواجهة إنيمبا وسط أجواء ممطرة



حضور إداري كبير لمران الأحمر يتقدمه سفير السودان 
إنيمبا يرفض نقل اللقاء تلفزيونياً
المنسق الطبي: سنسلم  فحوصات كورونا صباح الأربعاء
المكتب الإعلامي
أجرى المريخ عند الساعة الرابعة من عصر اليوم الثلاثاء  الخامسة بتوقيت السودان مرانه الختامي لمواجهة إنيمبا عصر غدً الأربعاء بملعب "إنيمبا الدولي" وسط أجواء ممطرة، وشارك في المران الختامي الذي أشرف عليه المدير الفني للمريخ الفرنسي ديديه قوميز "23" لاعباً وأشتمل المران على الإحماء وتنفيذ عدة جمل تكتيكية إضافة للتدرب بالكرة، وشهد مران المريخ حضور إداري كبير تقدمه سفير السودان ب"أبوجا سعادة السفير عمر الفاروق السنوسي إضافة لمراقب المباراة ومندوب الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم الأستاذ عمار الصادق، ورئيس البعثة الأستاذ أحمد محمد مختار والمدرب القدير محمد عبدالله مازدا، وعقب المران توجهت البعثة الإدارية لنادي المريخ إلى الإجتماع الفني الذي عقد في تمام الساعة السادسة والنصف بتوقيت نيجيريا السابعة والنصف بتوقيت السودان بحضور مراقب المباراة الغاني وحكم اللقاء البنيني إضافة لمناديب نادي إنيمبا وأسفر الإجتماع عن ان يؤدي المريخ اللقاء بزيه الأحمر وانيمبا بالزي الأزرق، وقدم وفد المريخ خلال الإجتماع عدة إعتراضات على معاملة نادي إنيمبا ومخالفته للوائح المسابقة وتم التأمين على تقديم هذه التجاوزات للكاف من قبل المراقب، ورفض النادي النيجيري خلال الإجتماع تلفزة المباراة، ومن المنتظر ان تشهد مباراة عصر الأربعاء بين المريخ و إنيمبا حضور سفير السودان من داخل الملعب إضافة لعدد من أفراد طاقم السفارة، وكان سفير السودان قد وصل نهار الثلاثاء إلى مدينة ابا قادما من أبوجا لحضور اللقاء الذي يسعى خلاله نادي المريخ إلى خطف بطاقة التأهل والعبور لدور المجموعات من دوري أبطال أفريقيا، وخلال الإجتماع الفني أكد المنسق الطبي الخاص بالكاف انه سيقوم بتسليم نتائج فحوصات كورونا صبيحة يوم المباراة، وكانت بعثة المريخ قد خضعت لفحص كورونا بحضور منسق الكاف الطبي نهار اليوم الثلاثاء بمقر إقامة المريخ بفندق "the addrex aba"







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نامونجو التنزاني يطيح بهلال الأبيض من الكونفيدرالية
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




جانب من اللقاء
أطاح  نامونجو التنزاني، امس الثلاثاء، بفريق هلال الأبيض السوداني من كأس  الكونفيدرالية الأفريقية، بعد أن تعادلا (3/3)،، على  ستاد الجوهرة الزرقاء في مدينة أم درمان، ضمن إياب دور الـ32 من المسابقة.

وفرط  هلال الأبيض في فوز كان في متناوله، حين تقدم (3/1) حتى الدقيقة (40)،  ولكنه دفع ثمن اللعب بـ10 لاعبين منذ الدقيقة (27)، بعد طرد مهاجمه مصعب  جلنجات.

وفاجأ نامونجو هلال الأبيض بالهدف الأول في الدقيقة الأولى عن طريق ستيفن ساي، قبل أن يدرك مصعب جلنجات التعادل في الدقيقة (10).

وأضاف إبراهيم النسور الهدف الثاني لهلال الأبيض في الدقيقة (13)، ثم عاد مصعب جلنجات ليضيف الهدف الثالث.

لكن ستيفن ساي أحرز الهدف الثاني لنامونجو في الدقيقة (40)، قبل أن يكمل ثلاثيته في الدقيقة (55) بالهدف التعادلي والثالث.

وتأهل  نامونجو الذي يشارك لأول مرة قاريا بعد صعوده للدوري التنزاني الممتاز،  إلى دور الـ32 "مكرر"، بمجموعة المباراتين (5/3) بعد فوزه في لقاء الذهاب  (2/0) بتنزانيا.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سوداكال: تكليف لجنة "النظام الأساسي" إنتهى بتسليم المسودة

                                                                                                                              قرَّر رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي  المريخ السيد: "آدم سوداكال" إنهاء عمل اللجنة الخاصة بالنظام الأساسي،  مقدماً لها الشكر على المجهود الذي قامت به.

  وأكّد مجلس الإدارة أن عمل اللجنة إنتهى فور تسليمها لـ"مسودة النظام  الأساسي"، وسيتواصل المجلس مع الجهات المعنية في الإمور المتعلقة بالنظام  الأساسي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصفحة الرسمية لنادي المريخ السوداني








رئيس المريخ يشكر اللجنة القانونية الخاصة بالنظام وينهي تكليفها


المكتب الإعلامي
قرر رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ السيد آدم سوداكال إنهاء عمل اللجنة الخاصة بالنظام الأساسي مقدما لها الشكر على المجهود الذي قامت به ويؤكد مجلس الإدارة ان عمل اللجنة إنتهى فور تسليمها لمسودة النظام الأساسي، وسيتواصل المجلس مع الجهات المعنية في الإمور المتعلقة بالنظام الأساسي.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#زمن اضافي



#نصرالدين الفاضلابي

  *عقبات في طريق بناء الحضارات*

*عندما يصبح الحديث عن صعوبة التنقل ومشقة السفر داخل القطر، هذا يعني مباشرة بأن البنيه التحتيه منهارة والاقتصاد يعاني اما من قلة الموارد او النهب او سؤ الإدارة وعدم التوظيف السليم للفرص المتاحه والمقومات الواعدة.
*وعندما تصبح مشقة السفر وتخلف المطارات ورداءة الطرق البريه في كرة القدم الافريقيه واحدة من العوامل التي تستخدم لارهاق الضيوف وأسلوب لممارسة الضغط الذهني والعصبي على الخصم هذا يعني ازمه اخلاقيه في ممارسة التنافس الكروي بالقاره.
*والازمات الأخلاقيه التي دمرت الاقتصاد والبلاد والعباد في الاقطار الافريقيه، هي نفسها التي وقفت عائق في طريق تطور أجواء التنافس وإدارة الرياضه وانهيار منظومة التحكيم.
*الرياضه في أفريقيا وكرة القدم على وجه الخصوص لا تنقصها المواهب والكوادر البشريه ولكن تنقصها الأخلاق، أفريقيا التي تغذي الدوريات العالميه وانديتها بأفضل النجوم والمواهب تفشل في إدارة النشاط عبر جغرافيتها وتتعثر خطوات تنظيم بطولاته لأسباب اقل ماتوصف بأنها بدائيه ومن صنع البشر لأسباب تخصم كثيرا من قواعد اللعب النظيف التي ظل ينادي بها الفيفا ويتشدد في الالتزام بها.
*هذه المقدمة الطويله بسبب ماتعرضت له البعثة المريخيه في نيجيريا، معاكسات في السفر و حرمان من أداء التدريبات على ملعب المباراة وملاحقة الكاف لتكليف حكم من بنين التي هي بمثابة محافظه من محافظات نيجيريا لإدارة اللقاء، كل ذلك من أجل تعويض فارق الخسارة الكبيرة التي تعرض لها فريقهم هنا في امدرمان.
*آخر مايفكر فيه اصحاب الأرض قواعد اللعب النظيف والتمسك بلوائح المنافسه او الانصراف التام لتجهيز ممثلهم في البطوله من النواحي الفنيه والمعنوية، ظل التركيز على كل ما من شأنه اضعاف الخصم وتهيئة مسرح للانحياز لتحقيق الغايات باعتبار أن تلك الوسائل القبيحه تبررها. 
*الغريب في الأمر أن نيجيريا من الدول المتقدمة في كرة القدم الافريقيه وظلت تمثل القارة في كأس العالم وتفرز الكثير من المواهب لتغذية الأندية الاوربيه بنجوم من ذهب.
*الخروج عن قواعد اللعب النظيف واحدة من الازمات الأخلاقيه في كرة القدم الافريقيه، ولازالت هناك دول في القاره تسخر تخلف البنيات التحتيه ورداءة الملاعب وعوامل الطبيعه لاضعاف الخصم والاجهاز عليه.
*مباراة المريخ الفاصله يوم غد الأربعاء تجمعت فيها كل تلك العوامل ووجدت بعثة الأحمر في طريقها عقبات صنعها الخصم بعنايه وخالف فيها كل قواعد اللعب النظيف وداس فيها على لوائح المنافسه بحذاء متسخ ومعطون في نوايا استخدام الأساليب القذرة لتطويع الظروف من أجل العبور.
 اضافه اخيره :
نكرر بأن مهمة البعثه الاداريه كبيرة، ويجب استغلال خبرة مازدا في إدارة ملف الاجتماع التقليدي واجبار المراقب على متابعة كل صغيرة وكبيرة حتى لا يؤتى المريخ وتضيع كل جهوده وانتصاره العريض بأمدرمان على شواطيء ابا..









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						المريخ في مهمة محفوفة بالمخاطر والهلال يخشى مفاجآت الأشانتي

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
لا خيارات مطروحة لممثلي السودان في دوري أبطال إفريقيا  خلال جولات اليوم غير الحصول على بطاقة التأهل، فالأنظار  ستكون شاخصة حتى  إعلان الحكم لصافرته بالنهاية.
تحت شعار البحث عن بطاقة التأهل إلى دور المجموعات بدوري أبطال  إفريقيا، يحلّ المريخ في الرابعة والنصف بتوقيت السودان، ضيفًا على إنييمبا  النيجيري الجريح ضمن إياب دور الـ”32â€³ من البطولة.



ويتسلّح المريخ في مباراة اليوم أمام إنييمبا النيجيري بروحٍ معنويةٍ عاليةٍ بعد تفوّقه ذهابًا بالخرطوم بثلاثة أهدافٍ دون ردٍ.
وضرب المريخ بقوةٍ في الجولة الثانية بالدوري الممتاز بعدما حسم حي العرب بورتسودان بثلاثة أهداف ليؤكّد جاهزيته لمباراة نيجيريا.
وواجه المريخ قبل مباراة اليوم حربًا نفسيةٍ من منافسه النيجيري عندما  حرم من التدرّب على ملعب المباراة ليخوض الفريق الاستعداد الأخير على ملعب  فرعي غير صالح لممارسة كرة القدم.



ويعوّل مدرب المريخ في جولة اليوم على عناصره الهجومية بقيادة بكري عبد القادر، وسيف تيري.
وتلقى الأحمر دفعة معنوية عالية بعد استعادة لاعبه المميز صلاح نمر بعد  تعافيه من الإصابة التي حرمته من الظهور أمام أتوهو الكنغولي بتمهيدي  البطولة ولقاء الذهاب أمام إنييمبا النيجيري، غير أنّ اللاعب سيكون متاحًا  للفرنسي وسيمثّل خيارًا في مركز الدفاع.
وفي المقابل، يخسر المريخ أمام إنييمبا اليوم لاعبه عماد الصيني بالإيقاف بعد تلقيه الإنذار الثاني في لقاء الذهاب بالخرطوم.
وباستاد”الجوهرة الزرقاء”، يستقبل الهلال السوداني نظيره الأشانتي كونوتو الغاني ضمن إياب دور الـ”32â€³ من البطولة الإفريقية.
وتبدو مهمة”الأزرق” سهلة على الورق بعدما حسم الفريق نتيجة الذهاب لصالحه عقب انتصاره بهدفٍ دون ردٍ.
وعانى الهلال من تراجع نتائجه في الدوري الممتاز، إذ حقق الفريق  التعادل في جولتين على التوالي أمام حي العرب بورتسودان والأهلي مروي.
ويبحث مدرب الهلال الصربي زوران عن تقديم مستويات مغايرة في البطولة الإفريقية وتصحيح المسار لضمان التأهل وتفادي أيّ مفاجآت.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* لاعبة المريخ روضة تتعرض للضرب !!
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ وجه رئيس نادي  المريخ آدم سوداكال بفتح بلاغ في مواجهات لاعبات فريق الدفاع بعد تعرضهن  بالاعتداء الجسدي على لاعبه المريخ روضة خميس وطالب سوداكال باخذ حق  اللاعبة عبر القانون والقضاء 
وتعود تفاصيل الحادثة لنقاش بين اللاعبات ولكن تطوّر الأمر ووصل لمرحلة  الضرب  وذلك عقب نهاية المباراة التي جمعت بين الفريقين عصر اليوم  الثلاثاء.
وقامت المدير الإداري لفريق المريخ، رفقة أبو الخير بفتح بلاغ جنائي في قسم امتداد الدرجة الأولى في لاعبات الدفاع وذلك 

ووفقاً لمصادر خاصة أفادت أن رئيس اتحاد الكرة، كمال شداد اتصالاً هاتفياً  بمسؤولي المريخ وطالب بشطب البلاغ فوراً وتعهّد بحل المشكلة.
وينتظر أن تأخذ لجنة كرة القدم للسيدات قرارات قوية بعد هذه الحادثة.

*

----------

